
Show HN: Open-Source Disposable Email (Served by Serverless Kittens) - eugeneqin
https://inboxkitten.com/
======
eugeneqin
Creator here.

The idea behind InboxKitten is to provide an open-source serverless disposable
email service, that you can launch for free on top of mailgun free tier API.
And possibly rebuild it from scratch in a 24 hour hackaton.

All you need to do is send an email to `some-unique-name@inboxkitten.com`, go
over to inboxkitten.com, and search it up. And Nyow, your email will be there.
No signup nor passwords needed. You can use this for either email testing, or
to access website content that insist of collecting your email.

Unfortunately, when our actual testing email services went down, it went from
fun idea, to a real project. And the Prototype was done in 14 hours, with
several more hours put into refining to what it looks like today.

Finally if you need your own private secure (not @inboxkitten.com) domain, and
inbox. You can fork and deploy adopt your own inboxkitten, by deploying it for
free on using your firebase, and mailgun api keys.

More details can be found on either our github, or our site

[https://github.com/uilicious/inboxkitten](https://github.com/uilicious/inboxkitten)
[https://inboxkitten.com/](https://inboxkitten.com/)

~~~
eugeneqin
Also feel free to ask / clarify anything here =)

